# Need advice on Puppy food and quality of current brand i'm using



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'v questions i am hoping to get some advice on. I'm coming near the end of Lucy's bag of dog food and i hoping for advice if i should continue with her current food or change her to a different brand.

I live in Ireland and i bought the same food as her breeder was using and she is doing great on it and has no problems. Its called Gain small breed pupppy food. Its made in Ireland by a company called Glanbia and i can buy it from my local pet store at €28.00 for a 8kg bag. I am going to list the ingredients below and i am hoping someone will advice me if its good quality or not as i would be willing to change for Lucy's benefit. If i am going to change her food brand i would like to source it from either Ireland or the UK as its takes to long for american delivery.

Here are the list of ingredients below:
Dried Chicken and Turkey Min 30%
Rice min 20%
Wholegrain Maize
Dehulled Oats
Poultry Fat
Maize Gluten
Suger Beet Pulp
Chicken Gravy
Fish Meal
Egg
Linseed
Fish Oil
Potassium Chloride
Fructooligosaccharides
Trucal Milk mineral Complex
Products from processing of Plants

Protein is 29% and fat is 16%

Any advice would be great and if anybody could recommend a better quality food i'd appriciate it thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

If it were me, I would switch, and I am one of the members here that prefers not to feed a kibble diet. 

Do you have Honest Kitchen in Ireland? They have several different protein varieties and there is one that you can add your own protein. 

What you are feeding lists rice as the second ingredient. Dogs do not need grains and it has corn. Corn should be avoided as well. 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Chardy said:


> If it were me, I would switch, and I am one of the members here that prefers not to feed a kibble diet.
> 
> Do you have Honest Kitchen in Ireland? They have several different protein varieties and there is one that you can add your own protein.
> 
> ...


No i don't think so i find it hard to find a top quality dog food here most vets and pet stores all recommend royal canin, hill's etc which i know arent great quality. I'm able to source orijen so might try that. I had thought about part feed kibble and part feed homecooking. I researched homecooking and found it a bit mind boggling about what to use and what not to use and supplments to add. I ended up more confused than before!:smilie_tischkante:

I don't put as much thought into the food i eat :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for your advice


----------

